# Old AuSable Fly Shop



## Ruff Rider (Jan 19, 2004)

I was heading up north on Sunday and was getting a late start as it was, when I realized I didn't have a leader or any of the right flies. So I called the Old AuSable Fly Shop to find out what time they closed. A gentleman answered and said that they were already closed but if I hurried he'd wait. When I explained that it would still be a couple hours, he said "well what do you need?" I told him a couple of these, a couple of those, and a couple of leaders. He asked for my name and said you're all set, I'll leave them in "X" spot, just catch up with us the next time you're around. That just totally blew my mind. I can't think of too many places that would be willing to do that for me, even some of the bait shops I might be recognized at.
I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting this, I just think it was incredible that they would be willing to do that for a total stranger. To be honest, I had initially boycotted the store because it was no longer the Fly Factory and I was told that that owner now owned the shop across the road (don't know if there is any truth to that or not), but I know where I'll be headed from now on.
Thanks again Jeff!
-Adam-


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

You're fine with that post. It's good to hear a story about how a local shop provides service.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I was in there a couple of weeks ago picking up some friends off the freeway for a week on the upper Manistee. Everyone there was very helpful, very friendly. Mostly, we talked English Setters. I didn't know the place had sold, when did that happen? I don't get out much anymore, especially down that way.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

I was there Sat. The place is fantastic, you don't have to beg to get waited on. People are knowledgable and very helpful. Bought a new hat just to help advertise for them.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

I was in there this weekend and found the guys to be very friendly and helpful. One of the guys gave my boys OAFS stickers and they thought that was pretty cool. Too bad they couldn't talk there mom into buying the cool kayak with the pedals in the back.:lol: It made for a nice diversion when it was raining Saturday night.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

where is this shop located i am always looking to add another fly shop to my list of places to stop in and get equipment


also is there any where i could get on the manistee river and catch trout. I will be in mio this weekend and want to check places to fish other than the ausable any info would be great as to access sites that i can get to from mio/luzerne area thanks


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Andy and the guys run a great shop. They always given me a TRUE River report, and are very helpful to anyone who walkes thru there doors.


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

jmckeon said:


> where is this shop located i am always looking to add another fly shop to my list of places to stop in and get equipment
> 
> The old Fly Factory right on business I-75 in Grayling, on the Au Sable.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

cool thanks i might have to take a spin up there and check it out this weekend. anyone know how much the T.U. books cost for the ausable and mainstee rivers?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Andy, Nathan, peter(the old englishman), they're all a bunch of top notch guys, i try to do all my business with them anymore. top notch shop they run there


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Do they have a website where they post reports! Good to hear about this shop and I'll certainly be stopping in!


----------



## BlueDun (Jun 5, 2007)

wolfgang510 said:


> Do they have a website where they post reports! Good to hear about this shop and I'll certainly be stopping in!


http://www.oldausable.com/


----------



## ScoutII (Feb 18, 2009)

In my 2 years of fly fishing I have mainly used the OAFS for information and gear, the staff is above and beyond generous, bbq's, advice, casting lessons, A buddy and I did an onstream instructional with andy back in April, he put my buddy on a 20'' brown and I lost one in the teen's while learning how to nymph and streamer fish, wading technique, knots, etc. it was well worth the money and alot of fun! I'm not sure if I would have stuck out the learning curve without those guys!


----------



## ScoutII (Feb 18, 2009)

jmckeon said:


> cool thanks i might have to take a spin up there and check it out this weekend. anyone know how much the T.U. books cost for the ausable and mainstee rivers?



They run around 30 bucks... worth it though... if you are planning on going from the Ausable to the Manistee.. be carefull.. these two rivers are a little different.. the Mighty Man. is mostly sand bottom and will wash out from under you in a hurry... and lots of hat floating holes...! I like it though...


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Stopped in to OAFS this weekend when I was passing thru. This was the first time I stopped in since it was the Fly Factory. Needed a leader and some fly tying materials and then spent some time browsing around. The guys were helpful and gave me honest advice on what section of river to check out for any more hex action.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

was actually in there my self this weekend also. the wife and i took a spin up there on saturday to check it out and bought myself the T.U. book of the ausable. one thing about the book it stopps right after mcmasters round parmelee area. is there any books on the ausable from mio dam down??. also almost had my wife talked into letting me get a new TFO rod. those are really nice rods. she told me my birthday was coming soon so hopefully i get it then. very nice store definatly will be going more often


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

The OAFS is the best fly shop i've ever been in. Everyone is friendly and will give you great info unlike some others i've been in. When I'm in the area OAFS is the only place i ever stop.


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

jmckeon said:


> was actually in there my self this weekend also. the wife and i took a spin up there on saturday to check it out and bought myself the T.U. book of the ausable. one thing about the book it stopps right after mcmasters round parmelee area. is there any books on the ausable from mio dam down??. also almost had my wife talked into letting me get a new TFO rod. those are really nice rods. she told me my birthday was coming soon so hopefully i get it then. very nice store definatly will be going more often


I think "Hanks", in Auburn Hills has a book with the lower Au Sable area in it. Matter of fact I know they do as I helped sell a guy one whan I was last in there. 

They have a web site also so maybe you can get it on line. 

I just checked it. They do not have it listed so you had better call them on it.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

http://challengechapter.org/ these folks have the lower Ausable book.


----------



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

that is a typical example of why i posted the thread a couple of weeks ago. your local shops will always be there for you . they provide a valuable service and personal contact with a person allows you to get to know one another. you can not get that from the mail or catalog guys. the friendship you establish is worth much and pretty soon you will end up fishing with the owners. there is far to much at stake here . please support local shops as often as posible. cane crazed


----------



## mike delp (Mar 27, 2003)

I go way back in Grayling, though I have moved to Interlochen. The Old AuSable, the real one, was an amazing place. Bob Smock Sr. ran a great shop. You could get a solid cup of coffee and talk fishing all day. Local fishing obsessives were always there and Tim Neal kept the palce in a steady supply of some of the finest flies you could buy. I was there opening night years ago and then it fell by the wayside. Edward Abbey once said he wanted things to be like they were, and I guess I feel the same way. I haven't been in the new shop, but know Andy and know he is a fine person with a great heart. I'll eventually drift in, but I'll have to take a nostalgia pill to do it.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

nostalgia pills are often in order for many thing, but i dont think that you will be disappointed with what's there now, really top notch


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Andy is a great guy, and always willing to help. Last year when someone walked off with my 7wt and Big Game out on the Manistee he went out of his way to help me out with putting things up on his website and calling all of the local shops while I was there to help me out. Well it never turned up, but when I called him a week or two later he put me in contact with one of his buddies that was willing to part with his Big Game for rather cheap. I really can't say enough good things about that place.


----------



## JTC (Jun 22, 2006)

Was in there the weekend before the big canoe race, I was in town for the TU get together, and talked for a couple of hours about the river, the race, flies and of course english setters of which we are both big fans. Good people.

Jim


----------

